# My first froglet!



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to bed the other night and saw what appeared to be dirt on the side of the glass and I thought to my self, "thats odd for a dirt clump to be that high up on the glass." Well the dirt spot had 4 legs and wasnt actually a dirt spot. The pair had been calling for a long time but I didnt think anything was going on. Maybe my last threat to the female about giving the male some roofies to slip her worked... who knows.

I hear they are pretty fragile till 5+ months, so i hope the best. Im kind or low on springtails, but just started a few new cultures, so hopefully they will get going quickly.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! hes a cute little feller I hope he does well. He has some great coloration.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice!

Try to find someone closeby that has an extra booming spring culture.

They can go down hill fast if not provided with a lot of springs.....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet... congrats on the froglet! Best of luck with it


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah make sure that tank is crawling with springtails within the next day or so, don't wait the weeks it takes for cultures to take off


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrates!!! Hey someone else in watertucky i mean waterford!!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats! I had the same exact thing happen - no eggs, no transporting, nothing! Then on Saturday I saw two froglets! Sweet!

*Froglet 1*










*Froglet 2*


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I suppose i need some input. I added pretty much an entire culture to the vivarium a few days ago and the adults decimated them. i cant see a single one. i know that there are still probably little ones in there though.

I have 2 more cultures that will be here tomorrow. 

Should I:

1) just add the entire cultures to the current tank.
2) throw together a 10g real quick and put him in by himself and seed
3) throw together a 10g real quick and put my 1 imi in it and then put the froglet in the 3g tank that is already established and then seed that with spring tails?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep one culture producing and booming on the side unless it's a total emergency - other than that just do what it takes to keep him constantly eating, if you're getting enough into the parent tank that you constantly see him eating then you can keep him in there (for some reason a lot of people seem to have better success keeping froglets in the parent tank for a couple of months), if you don't see him eating or see any springtails then put him in his own tank with lots of leaf litter and plant cuttings that you can keep springtails in, you don't want them crawling all over him, others will probably give more advice too -


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a good thread to help you decide: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...oglets-survey.html?highlight=pumilio+froglets


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris pretty much covered it.

Just make sure he is "pecking" away at springs every time you see him and that means he has enough to eat.

You probably need to tap the springs near him or in the area of the viv that he tends to stay in and hope the parents don't eat them all.

I try to toss some FF in the viv first and wait till the parents are eating those and then try to add more springs.

I am considering catching and removing some froglets in the future as that may be the easier route.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I spoke with Patrick Nabors - he recommended pulling them as soon as you find them. He said that's what he does - you'll have much better control over feeding etc with them in a smaller container. Provide plenty of leaf litter and broms for them to hide in and feel secure!


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I read the link about raising pumillios the other day and i would rather leave him in the tank, but the parents destroyed the springtails when i put them in, I even fed them flies when i put the springs in. I have yet to see him eat anything 

I would put the springs in the spot where it is, but i dont think i have seen him in the same spot, he is always moving around. lol


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Found my third froglet last night! Woohoo! I have mine in 190oz deli containers - the others already seem to be gaining weight. We shall see . . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

melas said:


> Found my third froglet last night! Woohoo! I have mine in 190oz deli containers - the others already seem to be gaining weight. We shall see . . .


Nice!.......good colour on those. Reddish.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've had good luck moving the froglets. I found that the parents were eating most of the springs I added and that, coupled with nearly 50% mortality, convinced me to separate the froglets for ease of feeding. A smaller individual enclosure also means that the availability of whatever food you add is greater. Since I began this approach, I've only lost one.  However, it might be easiest to work out your own system while these froglets are growing up in the parent's tank, if you ever plan to remove future froglets. 

I try to have a few good spring cultures on hand. I feed young froglets everyday or every other day. I also dust the springs (requires having a piece of sponge or tree fern in the cultures for easy spring removal/ concentration). Don't know if dusting springs is common practice for others, but it makes sense to me. I usually start adding small amounts of FFs after the first few weeks.

I have a small theory about what happens when some pumilio froglets are left in the tank. I think that if the tank is average-sized, invert populations large enough to support a new generation of froglets each two months are difficult to achieve. So, my thought is that only the offspring with the ability to take larger prey (melanos) will survive (unless large enough amounts of springs are added daily to compensate for the parent's consumption). On the one hand, they will possibly pass this on to future generations which means their successors have a better shot at life in an 'average' terrarium. On the other hand, it could be another way of passively selecting traits that make the frogs more suitable to life in captivity and less like their wild counterparts. I can't imagine that springtails and other small prey aren't readily available to young froglets in the wild. Just some food for thought.  I'm sure there are other ways of looking at that.

Sorry for the tangent... Good luck to all the new daddies!

Mike


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

melas said:


> Found my third froglet last night! Woohoo! I have mine in 190oz deli containers - the others already seem to be gaining weight. We shall see . . .


Lucky....I hope my basti's are good parents. We shall see in a couple of months. I am so excited.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I went ahead and moved mine since i was worried about the springtail population. I hope all goes well, its been about a week now and all is well. I saw it pick off several springs while I was adding them the other day.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

just found #2! other one is doing fine after separating it a while ago.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Found 3 tads today!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That's funny! I just saw my first tad today! I've yet to see eggs . . . the tad I saw was fairly large and had back legs . . . congrats to you!


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone know how long the tads should be there before being moved?

They are still sitting on the on the orchid leaf, i hope they havent forgotten about them!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It varies...

Just make sure they don't dry out.

You could also place 2-3 small shot glass sized water filled containers in the viv in different places and I assume you have a bunch of broms in there too.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> It varies...
> 
> Just make sure they don't dry out.
> 
> You could also place 2-3 small shot glass sized water filled containers in the viv in different places and I assume you have a bunch of broms in there too.


alright, thanks. Yes, I have about 5 broms, 3 film canisters, and a small pond area. they are still in their gooey coating thing(yes, very technical term).

thank you very much for the reply. Its easier not to worry about the tads when you dont know there are any tads, then froglets just come out of no where. lol


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey great job dude! I say keep him with the folks for a few months. I read a thread on here that said they seem to grow faster with their parents around.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, one of the three tads is missing. It either got moved or fell off the plant. I didnt see either of the parents with a tad on their back.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

This morning i noticed one had a perfectly strait tail, and when i got home about 5 hours later it was gone and the female was hiding in a brom.

Am I to assume the reason they took so long to be moved was because of the tails not being strait?


----------

